# How will you preach on Sunday?



## jambo (Apr 28, 2008)

As preachers, they were all remarkable. There are some who preach _before_ their people, like actors on a stage, to display themselves and to please their audience. Not such were the _self-denied _preachers of Ross-shire. There are others who preach _over_ their people. Studying for the highest, instead of doing so for the lowest, in intelligence, they elaborated learned treatises, which float like mist, when delivered, over the heads of their hearers. Not such were the _earnest_ preachers of Ross-shire. There are some who preach _past _their people. Directing their praise or their censure to intangible abstractions, they never take aim at the views and the conduct of the individuals before them. They step carefully aside, lest their hearers should be struck by their shafts, and aim them at phantoms beyond them. Not such were the _faithful_ preachers pf Ross-shire. There are others who preach _at_ their people, serving out in a sermon the gossip of the week, and semingly possessed with the idea that the transgressor can be scolded out of the ways of iniquity. Not such were the _wise_ preachers of Ross-shire. There are some who preach _towards_ their people. They aim well , but they are weak. Their eye is along the arrow towards the hearts of their hearers, but their arm is too feeble for sending it on to the mark. Superficial in their experience and in their knowledge, they reach not the cases of God's people by their doctrine, and they strike with no vigour at the consciences of the ungodly. Not such were the _powerful _preachers of Ross-shire. There are others still, who preach _along _their congregation. Instead of standing with their bow in front of the ranks, these archers take them in line, and, reducing their mark to an individual, never change the direction of their aim. Not such were the _discriminating_ preachers of Ross-shire. But there are a few who preach to the people directly and seasonably the mind of God in His Word, with authority, unction, wisdom, fervour, and love. Such as these last were the eminent preachers of Ross-shire.
(Dr J Kennedy 'Days of the Fathers in Ross-shire' p32-33)


----------

